# Big Bang Theory - Season 11 Opener



## Cathbad (Sep 29, 2017)

A great beginning to the new season!

(There... just had to say that.)


----------



## Danny McG (Sep 29, 2017)

It was starting to jump the shark in the last couple of series imo


----------



## REBerg (May 11, 2018)

*11:24 The Bow Tie Asymmetry*
The Fowler-Cooper nuptials got an unexpected "upgrade" in this season finale


Spoiler



Wil Wheaton was replaced by Mark Hamill as the ceremony officiant, although Wil was ready to step back in when the couple's vows reduced Mark to a blubbering mess. Even funnier than the ceremony was Stuart's elevation to studmuffin status in the eyes of his reluctant date, as he displayed his encyclopedic _Star Wars_ knowledge.


----------

